# Anyone have a clue on what this?



## Primo (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi. I'm new here and weed. Does anyone have a clue on what this is? Who I got it from said that it was a cross from AK-47. Also, is this good weed?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 29, 2007)

*Not sure if it's good weed or not man. Did you smoke any of it? You can't tell what kind of weed it is just by looking at it sorry. *


----------



## moneyme (Feb 1, 2007)

It looks decent, but sometimes looks can be deceiving. If you need some help trying it out let me know. My lungs are up to a taste test.


----------



## the_riz (Feb 3, 2007)

you wanna know if its good weed? if it _is_ something crossed with AK, then it should be good, but theres only one way to find out, pack it up and puff it down. if you feel good a few minutes later? then its good weed lol.. thats always been my philosiphy


----------

